# Pioneer re enters TV market-No Kuro



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I wanted to get that out there in the title, they are not coming back into the Plasma business, I think they sold their IP to Panasonic anyway. But they are getting back into making TVs, though to start it will be only through a particular reseller, and starting in the Nordic countries, expanding to the UK.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/11/11/pioneer-to-start-building-tvs-again-but-not-plasmas/


----------

